# Apache2 bietet sporadisch .php zum download



## raven-bs (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe schon google durchsucht aber konnte nichts aussagekräftiges finden:

Folgendes Problem auf 2 verschiedenen Servern.
SUSE 9.0, Apache 2, PHP4.3.3

Alles wunderbar, doch nach ein paar Stunden uptime des Server beitet mir der IE deine .php Datei als Download an. Wenn ich die herunterlade bekomme ich sie auch wirklich im Klartext 
wenn ich den Apache neu starte ist wieder alles in Butter für 1-2 Stunden....

Auch wenn der Fehler auftritt heist das nicht dass er alle .php zum download freigibt, sondern nur ab und an mal eine.. Gehäuft wenn ich ein Formular an den Server submitte...

habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2004)

Hm, das hört sich ja mal richtig merkwürdig an!
Also so ins Blaue würde ich eventuell auf Überlastung oder so tippen,
vielleicht laufen die Logs über oder der Prozess ist sonst irgendwie
ausgelastet so das Apache die Dateien nicht durch den PHP Parser
bekommt. Ist allerdings alles reine Vermutung, denn so wie du das
beschrieben hast ist das ja echt der Mega-Bug 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## doodie (6. September 2004)

*Hab' das selbe Problem*

Hi,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit einem 1&1 root Server - gibt's jemanden, der dafür eine Lösung hat? Das Problem tritt nämlich tatsächlich nur sporadisch auf und stellt tatsächlich eine RIESEN Sicherheitslücke dar...

Gruß
nd


----------



## Ben Ben (6. September 2004)

Für solch ein Problem würde ich eher mal die PHP Mailingliste befragen, da diese einen wesntlich grösseren Nutzerkreis hat und daher die Wahrscheinlich auf  "Gleichgesinnte" zu treffen höher ist.
Zumal ja immernoch Apache <2 für die Verwendung mit PHP empfohlen wird.


----------



## raven-bs (6. September 2004)

Ich konnte bei mir mittelweile das Problem beheben. Da ich aber einiges geändert habe müsste diese Lößung erst bestätigt werden:

Ich habe sowohl in der mod_mime.conf des Apache das Default charset herausgenommen als auch in der php.ini. Ich denke das Problem resultierte aus diesen Einstellungen (die ja der Apache 1 per default deaktiviert hat)

Ich habe auch den "Requests per Child" auf 1 gesetzt da der Server sowiso auf 95% Idle läuft. 

Nun geht es auf jedenfall. Auch wenn ich "noch" die als Fehlerhaft bekannte php4.3.3 installiert habe. Dort warte ich noch auf das Autoupdate von Suse


----------



## doodie (6. September 2004)

*Danke!*

Hi,

danke für Deinen Tipp! Ich hab's mal ausprobiert - bin gespannt, ob's funktioniert. Ich setze übrigens PHP 4.3.4 ein - macht also anscheinend auch keinen Unterschied. Vermutlich liegt's am Apache... Wenn 1&1 das nicht so vorkonfiguriert hätte, würde ich noch eine 1.3.xer-Version einsetzen - aber naja, solange ich die Probleme mit der neuen Version irgendwie in den Griff bekommen kann, bin ich glücklich.

Falls das Problem dennoch wieder auftreten solte, melde ich mich hier nochmal - ansonsten klappt's bei mir mit Deinen Tipps.

Gruß
nd


----------



## doodie (6. September 2004)

*Geht doch nicht (*

Hi,

also gerade hatte ich wieder das Problem - scheint also leider nix genützt zu haben... Ich werde das Problem jetzt mal in Apache-Foren schildern, da ich denke, dass es eindeutig am Apache und nicht an PHP liegt. Falls ich dort eine Lösung bekomme, melde ich mich wieder an dieser Stelle...

Gruß
nd


----------



## raven-bs (6. September 2004)

Fällt mir grade noch was ein...

Hast du mal das SuEXEC log kontrolliert? Ich habe das auch neu aufgespielt, weil ich den Webroot geändert hatte. Eventuell wird ja php von diesem Schutzprogramm gekillt.


----------



## scherzbold (6. September 2004)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bei einem Strato server gehabt und die eMail die ich dem Support geschickt habe hat geschlagene 3 Stunden gebraucht 

Hier die nötigen Schritte:

Das Problem ist in diesem Fall die Einstellung "register_globals = Off 

d.h. man geht in den Admin Bereich von Confixx

dort unter HTTPD Specials folgendes eintragen:

php_admin_flag register_globals ON

Bitte ändern Sie den Eintrag niemals direkt in der etc/php.ini da confixx dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr funktionieren wird.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das Problem damit lösen


----------



## raven-bs (6. September 2004)

Was genau hatt das aber mit dem Download des Quellcodes zu tun? Kann wer sagen ob es daran liegt?
Register Globals = on wird von vielen als sehr großes Sicherheitsrisiko betrachtet...


----------



## Günstig-Webspace (31. Oktober 2004)

Ist das Problem noch aktuell?

Das ist eine ganz gefährliche Sache. Denn es wird zum Beispiel auch deine Passwort Datei zum Download angeboten,

Der Fehler liegt in einer Fehlerhaften Version von mod_php4.

Ein Regelmäßiges Update hilft hierbei wahre Wunder. Suse benutzer sollten sich mal diese 3 Patches hier installieren:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/apache/mod_php4/9.0-i386/apache2-mod_php4-4.3.8-1.i586.rpm

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/apache/mod_php4/9.0-i386/mod_php4-core-4.3.8-1.i586.rpm

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/apache/mod_php4/9.0-i386/mod_php4-devel-4.3.8-1.i586.rpm

Danach sollte der Fehler behoben sein.

Gruß


----------



## Ben Ben (1. November 2004)

> Register Globals = on wird von vielen als sehr großes Sicherheitsrisiko betrachtet...



Hat denke ich auch 0 mit dem Problem zu tun, da es ja daran liegt das Apache die .php Datei nicht als solche erkennt und sie somit gar nicht bis zum PHP-Parser durchkommt...


----------

